# Einfache Frage zu ListIterator



## ernst (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
die Methode (printAllWunschFilme) im Programmausschnitt unten soll eine Liste durchlaufen und etwas auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben.
Was ich nicht verstehe, ist Folgendes:
Wenn man die Liste von hinten nach vorne durchgeht (mit Listiterator) , werden die Filme ausgegeben.
Wenn man die Liste von vorne nach hinten durchgeht (mit Listiterator) , werden die Filme _nicht_ausgegeben.
Den ListIterator, hier also die Variable it, kann man sich doch als einen Kursor vorstellen, der an einer bestimmten Stelle in der Liste steht.

Frage 1:
_Wo_ (an welcher Stelle) steht der Kursor, wenn man den ListIterator, hier also it, _anlegt_ mit:
ListIterator<Film> it = fListe.listIterator( fListe.size() );


Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es bei mir deshalb nicht funktioniert, weil der Kursor beim Anlegen von it am Ende der Liste steht.

Frage 2:
_Wo_ steht in der Doku, an welcher Stelle der Kursor (nach dem Erstellen von it) steht?
(ich habe dazu nichts gefunden!!)

mfg
Ernst


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   static private void printAllWunschFilme(Club pc, int gastNr){
	ArrayList fListe;
	fListe=((Gast)(pc.getGaesteListe().get(gastNr))).getWunschFilmListe();
        ListIterator<Film> it = fListe.listIterator( fListe.size() );
        // durchläuft Liste von  hinten nach vorne
        /*
        while(it.hasPrevious()){
            System.out.println(it.previous().getName());
	}
        */
        // durchläuft Liste von vorne nach hinten 
        while(it.hasNext()){
            System.out.println(it.next().getName());  
       	}
    }
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2008)

> _Wo_ steht in der Doku, an welcher Stelle der Kursor (nach dem Erstellen von it) steht? 

in der API zu der Methode
List.listIterator(int)
???


----------



## Murray (4. Sep 2008)

In der Doku steht das hier

Wenn Du die Methode ohne explizite Index-Angabe  verwendest, dann steht der Iterator auch am Anfang.

Und: beim Posten von Code bitte code-Tags verwenden!


----------



## PaulPoekel (4. Sep 2008)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der Iterator am anfang der Liste noch vor dem ersten element steht.

Versuch mal den iterator vor dem "hinten nach vorne" durchlauf manuell auf das letzte element zu setzen.


----------



## Murray (4. Sep 2008)

PaulPoekel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der Iterator am anfang der Liste noch vor dem ersten element steht.


Das ist so, wenn man nicht - wie in diesem Fall - explizit eine andere Position verlangt (s.o.).



			
				PaulPoekel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch mal den iterator vor dem "hinten nach vorne" durchlauf manuell auf das letzte element zu setzen.


Das geht nicht - den Iterator kann man nur sequenziell durchlaufen; man kann sich elementweise vorwärts oder rückwärts bewegen, aber nicht auf eine bestimmte Position setzen (man könnte natürlich Schritt für Schritt durchlaufen, aber warum sollte man das tun?)


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Sep 2008)

ernst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...printAllWunschFilme



Tolles Denglisch!  :applaus:


----------



## ernst (4. Sep 2008)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der Doku steht das hier
> 
> Wenn Du die Methode ohne explizite Index-Angabe  verwendest, dann steht der Iterator auch am Anfang.
> 
> Und: beim Posten von Code bitte code-Tags verwenden!



1)
Ich habe bei deinem Link folgendes gelesen:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ListIterator<E> listIterator()
Returns a list iterator of the elements in this list (in proper sequence).
Returns:
   a list iterator of the elements in this list (in proper sequence).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn also der Standardkonstruktor verwendet wird, wird nirgendwo angegeben, wo sich der Kursor beim ersten Aufruf befindet.
Oder wo hast du das gelesen?

2)
Bei meinem Programmcode 
ListIterator<Film> it = fListe.listIterator( fListe.size() ); 
habe ich aber einen index verwendet, nämlich:
fListe.size().
Bei der Verwendung von _previos_, wird also (laut Beschreibung beim ersten Aufruf der Kursor auf 
fListe.size()-1
gesetzt.
Wenn man dagegen die Methode _next_ verwendet, steht der Kursor also schon am Ende der Liste (sogar ein Element weiter als das Ende) und deswegen gibt mein Programm nichts mehr aus.
Ist das richtig?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## Murray (4. Sep 2008)

ernst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn also der Standardkonstruktor verwendet wird, wird nirgendwo angegeben, wo sich der Kursor beim ersten Aufruf befindet.
> Oder wo hast du das gelesen?


1. Das ist kein Konstruktor
2. Du hast gefragt, an welcher Stelle der Iterator in Deinem Programm (in dem Du - wie Du selbst schreibst - ja die Methode mit dem Index verwendest) steht und wo man in der Doku sieht, warum das so ist. Und das ist in der API-Doku doch beschrieben (-> mein erster Links, der mit dem "hier").

Das in der Doku zu listIterator() (also ohne Parameter) nicht explizit definiert ist, dass der Iterator am Anfang der Liste steht, ist sicher wahr. Das könnte man dort sicher erwähnen (auch wenn vermutlich niemand ernsthaft etwas anderes erwarten würde).


----------



## ernst (5. Sep 2008)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ernst hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maki (5. Sep 2008)

Na dass es eben kein Konstruktor ist.

Mal anders rum gefragt:
Was verstehst du denn daran nicht?


----------



## Murray (5. Sep 2008)

ernst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist es dann?
> Kannst du mir das bitte erklären (ich meinte es ist ein Konstruktor)?



Das ist eine (parameterlose) Methode. Ein Konstruktor hat a) keinen Rückgabewert, b) trägt immer den Namen der Klasse, in der er definiert ist und c) kann nicht direkt aufgerufen werden.


----------

